# DS #5640: Atsumete! Kirby (Japan)



## Chanser (Aug 3, 2011)

^^ndsrelease-7123^^


----------



## raulpica (Aug 3, 2011)

You beat me to it (I was submitting it few minutes ago) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





By the way, this game has some sort of new AP which doesn't on any card currently, it seems... Too bad, I wanted to play it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope a fix will come up soon.


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Aug 3, 2011)

play it on a emulator, it works there


----------



## Cbajd5 (Aug 3, 2011)

TOO MANY KIRBYS! Kirbys? Kirbies? THERE'S JUST TOO MANY.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Aug 3, 2011)

iluvfupaburgers said:
			
		

> play it on a emulator, it works there


A game like this can't be fully enjoyed on an emulator. There's too much precise flicking and the like. It's kind of like Rhythm Heaven in that sense. I mean, I've tried an emulator with Rhythm Heaven and I couldn't even get past the title screen because I couldn't figure out how to flick with a mouse, so playing this game will be next to impossible on an emulator. For me, anyway.


----------



## Nujui (Aug 3, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4E6Ce2-M9xs[/youtube]


Awesome, too bad I have to wait for patch.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Aug 3, 2011)

what is this game about??...


----------



## Wintrale (Aug 3, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> what is this game about??...



Eat stuff, multiply, eat more stuff, kill everything that stands in your way.


----------



## tlyee61 (Aug 3, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> By the way, this game has some sort of new AP which doesn't on any card currently, it seems... Too bad, I wanted to play it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOT EVEN DSTWO!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Aug 3, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> what is this game about??...


The game's about raising an army to fight everything in your path, at any cost.


----------



## lapatateinc (Aug 3, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> A game like this can't be fully enjoyed on an emulator. There's too much precise flicking and the like. It's kind of like Rhythm Heaven in that sense. I mean, I've tried an emulator with Rhythm Heaven and I couldn't even get past the title screen because I couldn't figure out how to flick with a mouse, so playing this game will be next to impossible on an emulator. For me, anyway.



Agree with Rhythm Heaven. Flicking is impossible with mouse and really unconfortable.

Works on DeSmuME 0.9.6
However not on No$Gba 2.6a neither on No$Zoomer.

EDIT :

For now works pretty well with the mouse.

EDIT #2 :
It didn't save for me. I completed first level, left the emulator, tried it back and no save file found.


----------



## tuddy666 (Aug 3, 2011)

Wintrale said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very true to life, then?


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 3, 2011)

Basically, it's Kirby with Pikmin-esque gameplay.

Definitely one of the best Kirby games.


----------



## prowler (Aug 3, 2011)

The boxart will change in America to all the Kirbys making angry faces.

Like every other game in the series.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 3, 2011)

The Kirby spin off games do tend to be better than the main platforming ones, Super Star Deluxe, Pinball, Blockball, Dream Course, Paintbrush and from playing it on a emulator, this one too.

Definitely a buy.


----------



## SaddQ (Aug 3, 2011)

Can't the DS2 play this game? That would be unheard of!


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 3, 2011)

SaddQ said:
			
		

> Can't the DS2 play this game? That would be unheard of!



nope


----------



## Cbajd5 (Aug 3, 2011)

Tried it, definitely need to buy it. So I might make Platinum this year for Club Nintendo with games I buy!


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 3, 2011)

Cbajd5 said:
			
		

> Tried it, definitely need to buy it. So I might make Platinum this year for Club Nintendo with games I buy!



ARRRRRR!! MATY!!!!


----------



## NamoNakamura (Aug 3, 2011)

That box-art just gave me diabetes.  HNNNGH


----------



## impizkit (Aug 3, 2011)

This isnt the first game that the DSTWO hasnt played at first dump. They will fix it within the week.


----------



## Mbmax (Aug 3, 2011)

Nice AP indeed.  
Kirby 1, Flashcarts 0


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 3, 2011)

Finally a Nintendo character game. 
Too bad after this, more shovelware will come till another great series come out.


----------



## GalenTheGamer (Aug 4, 2011)

Atsumete is the "te"-form of the Japanese word "atsumeru" meaning "to collect/gather". So the title is "Gathering! Kirby" or a closer to English translation is "Gatheriing Kirbys!".


----------



## kirokun (Aug 4, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> The boxart will change in America to all the Kirbys making angry faces.
> 
> Like every other game in the series.



Looks like 4/10 have mad faces in the NA box art.

5/10 if you count the one winking.


----------



## Blebleman (Aug 4, 2011)

GalenTheGamer said:
			
		

> Atsumete is the "te"-form of the Japanese word "atsumeru" meaning "to collect/gather". So the title is "Gathering! Kirby" or a closer to English translation is "Gatheriing Kirbys!".



The "te" form is an order or a suggestion -- "Gather around! Kirby!"


----------



## kirbymaster101 (Aug 4, 2011)

how did this game got dumped already if it hasnt been relaed yet? not even a confimred releade date?


----------



## thieves like us (Aug 4, 2011)

it was released "officially" in japan about 8 hours ago, however many distributors had the title as early as 5 days ago to ship, so during that window, anyone with access to the stock being shipping could potentially dump it if they had the tools


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 4, 2011)

were are the ds2 fanboys now always barking ds2 is the best?


----------



## machomuu (Aug 4, 2011)

Shadow#1 said:
			
		

> were are the ds2 fanboys now always barking ds2 is the best?


DSTWO fanboys...what are you talking about?


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 4, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Shadow#1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i am downloading the game now, i have heard some reports that it doesn't work and needs to be patched (black screen and japanese error text when launched)

so i am also downloading a version that is supposedly 100% working.

i'll report back


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 4, 2011)

Shadow#1 said:
			
		

> were are the ds2 fanboys now always barking ds2 is the best?


Oh goodlord, don't tell me there are _flashcart_ fanboys now.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 4, 2011)

modshroom128 said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It does, on a DS2 it gives white screens.


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 4, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> modshroom128 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's not working on the m3i

any solutions?


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Aug 4, 2011)

modshroom128 said:
			
		

> it's not working on the m3i
> 
> any solutions?


You have two options here:

1) Create a fix for this game yourself
2) Wait

I hate it when someone reads a thread that says there are no solutions yet but still asks for solutions.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 4, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> modshroom128 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3) Wait for the game to be localized.
4) Import it.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Aug 4, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Sora de Eclaune said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I forgot about those two options, frankly, since a lot of the users here don't consider 3 and 4 for the fact that requires time and money.


----------



## Kakukon (Aug 4, 2011)

hey, this boxart would be the american one??






there four angry kirbyes, and the biggest is angry too XD
byee :3


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 4, 2011)

Kakukon said:
			
		

> hey, this boxart would be the american one??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes


----------



## zizer (Aug 4, 2011)

[youtube]GyIsxtl4IDg[/youtube]


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Aug 4, 2011)

Darn it. I just got my Supercard DSTWO in the mail yesterday. No bigs though. I can wait.


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Aug 4, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Shadow#1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



First I've heard of them. I think this guy is living in a bubble.


----------



## waru (Aug 4, 2011)

Crash on Nosgba 2.6 any ideas?
Thanks!


----------



## skroooagh (Aug 4, 2011)

from the sounds of things its a savefile issue, similar to the ones Wario Ware DIY had....... but what do i knwo


----------



## yeop (Aug 4, 2011)

Working on DSTWO with the new patch of the supercard forum.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 4, 2011)

yeop said:
			
		

> Working on DSTWO with the new patch of the supercard forum.



link only say 7/23 for the file on first post over there


*Posts merged*

[url=http://forum.supercard.sc/thread-7517-1-1.html]http://forum.supercard.sc/thread-7517-1-1.html[/url]


----------



## yeop (Aug 4, 2011)

Shadow#1 said:
			
		

> yeop said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I found the new one on the chinese/japanese forum. Here: http://bbs.supercard.sc/


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 4, 2011)

yeop said:
			
		

> Shadow#1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that still says 7/23


----------



## yeop (Aug 4, 2011)

Shadow#1 said:
			
		

> yeop said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This post: http://bbs.supercard.sc/thread-33543-1-1.html


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 4, 2011)

waru said:
			
		

> Crash on Nosgba 2.6 any ideas?
> Thanks!


try desemu


----------



## wasim (Aug 4, 2011)

Kirby mass attack !

why can't they release both english and jap version together ?

and the english version is said to be out in september 19 !


----------



## KingAsix (Aug 4, 2011)

I know ill enjoy the hell outta this whenever I get a chance to actually play it, but when will we get a regular kirby game perhaps


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Aug 4, 2011)

JinTrigger said:
			
		

> I know ill enjoy the hell outta this whenever I get a chance to actually play it, but when will we get a regular kirby game perhaps



Kirby Returns to Dreamland should be out this year.


----------



## justin05 (Aug 4, 2011)

Hoping the AKAIO Team would pick the fix from this too.


----------



## Mbmax (Aug 4, 2011)

yeop said:
			
		

> This post: http://bbs.supercard.sc/thread-33543-1-1.html


This patch is also compatible with the iSmart MM. hehe.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 4, 2011)

nice!now to see an english release or is it playable just fine without japanese knowledge?


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Aug 4, 2011)

koimayeul said:
			
		

> nice!now to see an english release or is it playable just fine without japanese knowledge?



If you don't mind not understanding the story, it's perfectly playable.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 4, 2011)

Tonitonichopchop said:
			
		

> koimayeul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep only gameplay matter for some games, thx for quick reply


----------



## HtheB (Aug 4, 2011)

Is it just me, or do all kirby's fart on the Japanese cover?


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Aug 4, 2011)

HtheB said:
			
		

> Is it just me, or do all kirby's fart on the Japanese cover?


Not all of them, anyway. Just the few where the little smoke clouds line up with their butts.


----------



## Oveneise (Aug 4, 2011)

This game looks fun! Hopefully it'll get fixed in the next Wood update.


----------



## tlyee61 (Aug 4, 2011)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> yeop said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sadly, It doesn't fix the save issue...


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 5, 2011)

tlyee61 said:
			
		

> Mbmax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



save issue on ismart MM ?


----------



## kirbymaster101 (Aug 5, 2011)

thieves like us said:
			
		

> it was released "officially" in japan about 8 hours ago, however many distributors had the title as early as 5 days ago to ship, so during that window, anyone with access to the stock being shipping could potentially dump it if they had the tools


so were u sarcastic about it being officaly?


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Aug 5, 2011)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> The Kirby spin off games do tend to be better than the main platforming ones, Super Star Deluxe, Pinball, Blockball, Dream Course, Paintbrush and from playing it on a emulator, this one too.
> 
> Definitely a buy.



Kirby super star is a platformer with mini games.


----------



## Mbmax (Aug 5, 2011)

Shadow#1 said:
			
		

> tlyee61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. Runs pretty well in clean mode with a fast microSD.


----------



## waru (Aug 5, 2011)

Any news for the M3?


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 5, 2011)

waru said:
			
		

> Any news for the M3?


Wait for Retro to update for this game or buy a flashcard with an active team.


----------



## retrogamefan (Aug 6, 2011)

The reason why Kirby white screens on the majority of flash carts is because it uses different ARM loading data than usual, so an AP Patch is of no benefit, in this case.


----------



## Prof. 9 (Aug 6, 2011)

retrogamefan said:
			
		

> The reason why Kirby white screens on the majority of flash carts is because it uses different ARM loading data than usual, so an AP Patch is of no benefit, in this case.


What do you mean with "ARM loading data"? Do you mean that it loads arm7.bin and arm9.bin in a different way when you boot it? Or does it use a special method to load data from the ROM into the RAM?


----------



## Arshes91 (Aug 6, 2011)

Hey gba temp users i try to myself this game on no$gba 2.6a with no$zoomer, it load perfectly and can save without problems and without adding patch im not kidding is truth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit : im already in level 2 in astumete  kirby and that mean can save and doesn't delete the save


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Aug 6, 2011)

Arshes91 said:
			
		

> Hey gba temp users i try to myself this game on no$gba 2.6a with no$zoomer, it load perfectly and can save without problems and without adding patch im not kidding is truth
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You may be lying. From what I've heard, not even No$GBA with No$Zoomer can save the game properly.

Just because you're already in level 2, doesn't mean it saves properly. It just means you've played the game for that long. If you close No$Zoomer and open it back up, the save will probably be gone.


----------



## Arshes91 (Aug 6, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> Arshes91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im not kidding im still play this game and for me can save without any problems you want the proof? here an immage capture by me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




another proof?here ive controlled to my self the battery save data and it doesn't dissapared


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Aug 6, 2011)

My mistake then. Carry on.


----------



## cosmiccow (Aug 12, 2011)

Now I not only have to wait for the localisation, I also have to import the game! 
I don't want English angry Kirby boxart! Grrr.

yeah, yeah, I will probably get only one version anyway :]


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> The Kirby spin off games do tend to be better than the main platforming ones, Super Star Deluxe, Pinball, Blockball, Dream Course, Paintbrush and from playing it on a emulator, this one too.
> 
> Definitely a buy.


>implying any Kirby game is better than Superstar Ultra
I hope you're not serious.


----------



## YayMii (Aug 15, 2011)

Dio said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He just counted Superstar Ultra as a spinoff game...


----------



## lizard81288 (Aug 18, 2011)

So I take it, no patch yet?


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Aug 18, 2011)

My favorite kirby is the amazing mirror, but that kirby looks good too, there any patch?


----------



## machomuu (Aug 18, 2011)

dsisbetterthanxbox said:
			
		

> My favorite kirby is the amazing mirror


Um...why did you say this?


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Aug 18, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> dsisbetterthanxbox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because i i'm crazy :|


----------



## BlueStar (Aug 24, 2011)

Really impressed with this game, it's extremely polished.  Fresh ideas, tight controls, good music and pixel art (Hope we still get graphics like this on the 3DS.)  Some of the mini games are pretty good as well, especially pinball.


----------



## gshock (Aug 28, 2011)

Works on Supercard *DSOne* - SDHC. Saves and all. 
Just run in it "clean" mode. No patches, cheats, or A.P.

I set the save size to "2M/4M" but might not be necessary.


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Aug 28, 2011)

Very good 2d game, but i will wait european version


----------



## ezooculteric (Aug 29, 2011)

Acekard 2i Firmware Update (2011-08-26)

Auguest 23rd
------------
Fixed Dragon Quest Monsters - Joker 2 (#XXXX)

August 9th
----------
Fixed Atsumete! Kirby (#5803).


----------



## samred (Sep 7, 2011)

ezooculteric said:
			
		

> Acekard 2i Firmware Update (2011-08-26)
> 
> Auguest 23rd
> ------------
> ...



Just tested this on my updated Acekard 2i, no dice


----------



## modshroom128 (Sep 13, 2011)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> yeop said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is there a compatible m3i patch yet :///

i'm dying here.

any solutions? besides buy the game.


----------



## Mugiwara no Kot (Sep 19, 2011)

BRO, i need this game, but the launch day on north america is coming, so i can wait. xD


----------



## Plashdaddy (Sep 20, 2011)

samred said:
			
		

> ezooculteric said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You need to update the Loader as well


----------

